# Smoking CCs vs. NCs



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

Now that I'm starting to get into Habanos, I'm wondering how much of your stash is CCs and NCs? Is it a 50/50 split? How often do you smoke CCs to NCs?


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

My humidors are about 95/5 with Habanos. I find myself rarely reaching for a NC, they just don't seem to do it for me anymore.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Recently tried to update my inventory spreadsheet. I've got 153cc, and ~600nc


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm split pretty evenly. I don't think I could eliminate one group entirely since I like aspects of both NC's and CC's.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

It is funny you brought this up.
I set my son up with a hummie .....50 % CC..50% NC
He has been smoking the cc's for the last cpl months.
Last night he smoked a Perdomo and was sick as a dog.
This Am he showed up at my house. He is 100% CC, and my NC %
just went up a bit......Kids !


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have 100% Cuban Cigars in my Humidor! Have not bought a non Cuban in many years. The only time i smoke a non Cuban is if someone gifts me one!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I am probably 65/35 cc to nc. That will change when the Viaje Zombies and Oro Reservas come in. As long as Andre keeps his act together several of his offerings will have space reserved in my humi.

Besides, I need things to enjoy while my cc supply is getting some much needed rest.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

I used to be close to 50/50. Now that I am getting into Cubans more and more as well as learning about the various sticks, I'm prob close to 80/20.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

I am probably about 65/35 cuban to non cuban. 

As time progresses that ratio will only become greater on the cuban side.


----------



## mikejh (Feb 19, 2007)

i cant imagine ever fully replacing nc's, there are too many that i really enjoy


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm about 75%cc / 25%nc.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I couldn't tell an NC from a CC, in SC, DC or any other kind of a C! :doh: :lol:

Guess I need me a couple of variety samplers!..:lol: :ss

Are there any NC's that come close to the CC's profiles I might check out??


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Tatuaje tries to have Cuban flavors, and there are a lot of similarities between Padron Anniversary and Ramon Allones.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I'm at least 95/5, probably more like 98/2. Most of the nc's that I had have either been smoked, gifted or traded. The only time I will purchase a nc is if I am at a cigar bar or store and don't want to be rude.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

For 3 or 4 years before Puff (90 days ago or so) I had 50 CC on hand at any given time and 2 FFOX power rangers and 10 to 20 Best sellers.

It was CCs when relaxing and the best sellers were my "lunch" smoke, IF I had one.

NOW:

50 or so CCs to 300+ NC! So many good NC out there that I never knew about before Puff. I started by looking for NCs that employ the cuban style mounted cap and this led me to Puff (that and info on a Humi I wanted to purchase).


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i'm just getting started in the CC world. I am about 15% / 85% cc to NC right now. i can see that changing in the coming years. I still like my NC's and don't plan on going only CC.


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

I expected this response. Guess it's time to open up the wallet and humidors for some more CCs.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

dav0 said:


> For 3 or 4 years before Puff (90 days ago or so) I had 50 CC on hand at any given time and 2 FFOX power rangers and 10 to 20 Best sellers.
> 
> It was CCs when relaxing and the best sellers were my "lunch" smoke, IF I had one.
> 
> ...


LOL, yeah after joining puff, my collection went from 1 50ct humi and 20 cigars, to 4 humidors and roughly 500 cigars. Now I'm in the habano's section and already have 2 boxes on the way and a couple of 5 packs.

This place definitely hurts my budget


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

When I started regularly smoking cigars in Dec 09, I stumbled across puff and went from a small 25 ct humidor to a 100 ct humidor with nearly 100 NCs in it after 4 months...then my eyes were opened to the Habanos section earlier this year and I have switched to a wineador and have quickly acquired 150+ CCs vs about 75 NCs. I have so much to learn about CCs, I haven't had a NC from my stash in several months!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine's about 99% nc to 1% cc. Not that I don't like cc's just that circumstances pretty much restrict what I can do...so most of mine have come through box splits, trades or the generosity of other BOTL's.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm probably 35% Habanos. To me, having a selection of both (especially since I enjoy Illusione, Tatuaje, Fuente & Padron so much) is healthy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_WELL YOU KNOW WHAT THIS IS THE HABANO"S FORUM AND CUBAN CIGARS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

So take that non Cuban stuff where it belongs don't mean to offend!
:nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod::nod:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Probably about 5% CC, I've got a long way to go and a lot to learn in this part of the hobby... which is a fun thought.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Until I can buy $2 CC's (that taste like Fd Oliva Corojo or Gran Habano 2002 V for example) I will always be a 75% NC, 25% CC cigar smoker. My 2 cents.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

You can buy $2 cubans...Quintero Panatelas and Brevas, La Flor de Cano PC and Selectos, everything Jose La Piedra makes, Fonseca Diplomats and Cadetes, Belinda Belvederes
$2.50 Romeo and Julieta Belvederes and Petite Juliettas, Partagas Habaneros


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

astripp said:


> You can buy $2 cubans...Quintero Panatelas and Brevas, La Flor de Cano PC and Selectos, everything Jose La Piedra makes, Fonseca Diplomats and Cadetes, Belinda Belvederes
> $2.50 Romeo and Julieta Belvederes and Petite Juliettas, Partagas Habaneros


I know....


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Johnny Rock said:


> Until I can buy $2 CC's (that taste like Fd Oliva Corojo or Gran Habano 2002 V for example) I will always be a 75% NC, 25% CC cigar smoker. My 2 cents.


 John
I don't think you will find a $30.00 CC that taste like a Oliva or Gran Habano.....jk....:biggrin:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

This is the habanos forum, correct? Just had to make sure.....


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> John
> I don't think you will find a $30.00 CC that taste like a Oliva or Gran Habano.....jk....:biggrin:


LOL, I hear you Al, but I smoke a boatload $2 NC's that I really enjoy!!!

....My name is John, and I smoke cheap cigars...true confessions...LOL :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> John
> I don't think you will find a $30.00 CC that taste like a Oliva or Gran Habano.....jk....:biggrin:


I just got the C.I catalog a bundle of Grand Habano Churchill's for under $40!
:lolat::lolat::lolat::lolat::lolat:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

astripp said:


> You can buy $2 cubans...Quintero Panatelas and Brevas, La Flor de Cano PC and Selectos, everything Jose La Piedra makes, Fonseca Diplomats and Cadetes, Belinda Belvederes
> $2.50 Romeo and Julieta Belvederes and Petite Juliettas, Partagas Habaneros


That's right my brother and those $2 habano's! Cheap machine made short filler crap! Taste better than $30 Non Cubans Bump for a great response!

:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Right now I am probably 70/30 Cubans to non Cubans. I would honestly rather it be all Cubans.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm at least 80% cc and 20% nc. May be even higher now after some recent purchases. I do really enjoy the occasional nc, but I mostly reach for the ccs when I get the chance to smoke.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

68 Lotus said:


> I couldn't tell an NC from a CC, in SC, DC or any other kind of a C! :doh: :lol:
> 
> Guess I need me a couple of variety samplers!..:lol: :ss
> 
> Are there any NC's that come close to the CC's profiles I might check out??


I know there are a lot of guys that will disagree with me on this but la riqueza and cabaiguan remind me of ccs. Exactly like them no, but kinda like cousins of them.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Chris R said:


> I know there are a lot of guys that will disagree with me on this but la riqueza and cabaiguan remind me of ccs. Exactly like them no, but kinda like cousins of them.


They are pretty good smokes, but for $200/box, I will take their Cuban counterparts every time


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> They are pretty good smokes, but for $200/box, I will take their Cuban counterparts every time


O, I agree 100%, but often on cbid you can get both of these cigars for quite a bit less than those prices.

When I can get them at the reduced prices, I find them to be a great value and some of the best cigars out there for those prices.

I also enjoy both of these cigars more than a lot of higher priced NCs even when the price factor is taken out.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Chris R said:


> I know there are a lot of guys that will disagree with me on this but la riqueza remind me of ccs. Exactly like them no, but kinda like cousins of them.


I happen to totally agree.:cowboyic9:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been gifted several la riqueza's and really never made the connection.
I just get a lot of spice and POWER..

Back to regularly scheduled program....


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I am about 60/40 NC's to CC's, but that has been steadily changing in favor of CC's in the last couple years. I bought a TON of NC's before SCHIP and still haven't put much of a dent in them.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

My humidor generally consists of 90-95% CCs. Not too many NCs out there I like.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

100% CC / 0% non CC


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm probably 75% CC. Unfortunately I'm mostly letting them age instead of smoking them. My 25% of NCs I have are usually updated and smoked. I'm already planning a siglo II this week to celebrate a semester of school done. Ha.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

I do have a few NC, maybe around 30-40. What I smoke are Cubans though. The last time I smoked an NC was maybe end of 2010. It was an Oliva something-or-another. It completely kicked my ash and I didn't feel so hot after smoking it :dizzy:


----------

